# Zulu strap adapters for mudman - suunto clips work!!!



## Armatus (Nov 26, 2007)

Managed to get some suunto "c" clips to fit on a mudman to allow wearing with a zulu or nato type strap.

Haven't really come across any other suggestions for the mudman and I imagine that this would probably work on the protreks as well (?).

This is one of the clips, they came in a packet with a velcro strap for the vector.










After refitting the screws there is a slight gap between the clip and the base.










I filled this with some spacers I cut from the inside of a biro, but you could 
use anything else and probably do a better job.










from the top










from below with 22mm 2-ring zulu










20mm waterborne










obligatory wrist shots



















I think that it has worked quite well. It feels solid enough but I haven't had a chance to 
test it out much though.

AR.


----------



## cascadien (Feb 3, 2008)

Good idea!!!:-! although im not quite sure what a suunto is(another watch brand maybe?) or where i could find said clips.


----------



## MarkMUK (Oct 5, 2007)

cascadien said:


> Good idea!!!:-! although im not quite sure what a suunto is(another watch brand maybe?) or where i could find said clips.


All your answers will be here https://www.watchuseek.com/forumdisplay.php?f=233 ;-)


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

That is a great idea. It looks like they are made for it!

Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## Vintage (Oct 20, 2006)

This is a very important catch.

Thanks for posting it, Armatus!


----------



## Snowback (Feb 11, 2006)

Great idea! Any idea where these strap clips/adapters can be bought?


----------



## USAF Rescue (Jan 19, 2008)

Great work!
The adapters can be bought off of the suunto web page.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

What do you mean... You dont know what a Suunto is LOL... 

(Im the Suunto forum moderator LOL)
Suunto is actually a 70 year old company that is known for its field and marine compasses. They also make great ABC (Altimeter, Barometer, and Compass) watches! 

Suunto Vector:









Suunto Core (on the left obviously)









Suunto Yachtsman









Suunto Observer









Suunto X-Lander









And a Suunto T-3









Of course there are many many more...


----------



## lee172 (Jun 4, 2007)

wow! that Observer model is uber cool!


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

One of my favs!


----------



## Topher1556 (Aug 22, 2007)

This is a fantastic job! I had given up on modding other adapters to fit the new-style Mudman. This looks really good!

Edit: never mind. Found a black strap kit here.


----------



## Armatus (Nov 26, 2007)

^that's the strap I got (sorry, it's elastic, not velcro)

Thanks for the comments.

I'm actually liking it on the suunto strap at the moment. really comfy, secure and really wide.










also a nato is nice (22mm)


----------



## Armatus (Nov 26, 2007)

I hope that this isn't tantamount to heresy!!!


----------



## Sherms (Aug 11, 2007)

Armatus said:


> I hope that this isn't tantamount to heresy!!!


I think you already know the answer to that question:-d


----------



## Matt_ (Jan 27, 2008)

Hope this won't sound like a dumb question or like I'm dense.

But, not being familiar either with Suunto or with tinkering with (casio) watches, could you clarify the parts of these two statements that I highlighted in bold, please ?



> *After refitting the screws* there is a slight gap between the clip and the base.
> 
> I filled this with some spacers I cut *from the inside of a biro*, but you could use anything else and probably do a better job.


----------



## Armatus (Nov 26, 2007)

> *After refitting the screws* there is a slight gap between the clip and the base.


the original rubber strap is held in by 2 screws 2 (each side). just remove these and use them to hold in the new clip. however, as you can see in the 2nd photo, there is a gap between the inside of the clip and the mounting position on the casio. this needs to be filled with some sort of spacer to hold the screw in tightly.



> I filled this with some spacers I cut *from the inside of a biro*, but you could use anything else and probably do a better job.


I cut some spacer from the plastic inside of a pen (clear plastic bits in 3rd photo). but you could use whatever.


----------



## bfgreen (Feb 10, 2006)

My local REI store has these on the shelf. I bought one some time ago to see if I could mod my Luminox SEAL but it was no good. I'll have to dig it out and see how it looks on my Mudman - great discovery!


Topher1556 said:


> Found a black strap kit here.


----------



## Matt_ (Jan 27, 2008)

Thank you for the additional information/details!

And part of what I think is so great about this project is that I'm thinking modification of yours will make the watch more comfortable to wear during the summer months. The thing that bothers me about trying to wear a watch with a plastic or resin watchband is the uncomfortable and annoying feeling of sweat between one's wrist and the underside of the watch.



Armatus said:


> the original rubber strap is held in by 2 screws 2 (each side). just remove these and use them to hold in the new clip. however, as you can see in the 2nd photo, there is a gap between the inside of the clip and the mounting position on the casio. this needs to be filled with some sort of spacer to hold the screw in tightly.
> 
> I cut some spacer from the plastic inside of a pen (clear plastic bits in 3rd photo). but you could use whatever.


----------



## dcduke (Mar 21, 2008)

here's an alternative to the Sunto clips I used a plastic slide for 3/4 " webbing I had laying around cut out the middle bar then cut the thing in half driled two holes per side for the screws and bobs your uncle it worked have had it on for a couple of months and still working .


----------



## WhtShadow (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm confused as to what the original piece looked like. However, it looks very good, maybe even better than the Suunto clips.

Great job!:-!


----------



## hoochy (Mar 11, 2007)

Thank you, always good to see interesting and innovative ways to accessorise.


----------



## jbaca (Oct 20, 2007)

So this should work on the Gulfman as well?


----------



## dcduke (Mar 21, 2008)

WhtShadow said:


> I'm confused as to what the original piece looked like. However, it looks very good, maybe even better than the Suunto clips.
> 
> Great job!:-!


sorry yea I guess a picture would help 
they are called Tri Glide buckles and are used to adjust webbing lenght
make sure the ones you use are thick enough on the sides to allow for drilling of the holes
sorry for the poor pic quallity am new to the digital age.


----------



## dcduke (Mar 21, 2008)

also you dont' have to add a spacer and about a quarter a piece cheap enough to mess up on


----------



## Sherms (Aug 11, 2007)

jbaca said:


> So this should work on the Gulfman as well?


check out Topher's post about using the g-shock adapters HERE


----------



## geminiwoe (Jun 13, 2009)

Edit!


----------



## tirat (Mar 5, 2008)

Actually thankful you did or else I wouldn't have seen this.:-!

I don't have plans for any nato/zulu straps for my few weeks new-to-me grey camo muddie but thanks for bumping this thread.

So what spacers did you add in to fill the gaps where the screws are? Do you think small o-rings for seiko crowns would give a cleaner look to this mod? I know there are a bunch of o-ring sizes so there is a better sized o-ring to do this. What do you guys think?

Edit: Very nice "tool watch" mod by the way.


----------



## eonianaerial (May 14, 2009)

Hi geminiwoe,

I think you ought to remove the pic with anything the relates closely with 'ammunition' as i understand it is prohibited. Cheers.


----------



## geminiwoe (Jun 13, 2009)

eonianaerial said:


> Hi geminiwoe,
> 
> I think you ought to remove the pic with anything the relates closely with 'ammunition' as i understand it is prohibited. Cheers.


Thanks for the heads up. I like a idiot did not read the forum rules.

Here are some cleaner (Still dirty watch) pictures of my modified mudman.


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

:-!:-!


----------



## c_topher (Mar 2, 2009)

What is the distance between the arms on the Suunto Vector adapter? I am wondering of it would fit a GW-2000.

Thanks!


----------



## c_topher (Mar 2, 2009)

c_topher said:


> What is the distance between the arms on the Suunto Vector adapter? I am wondering of it would fit a GW-2000.
> 
> Thanks!


Bump: Same question!


----------



## Topher1556 (Aug 22, 2007)

c_topher said:


> Bump: Same question!


I'll check tonight if nobody gets back to you.


----------



## c_topher (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks, I would appreciate it.


----------



## ben_wtrs (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi new to the forum.
Sorry for bringing up such an old thread but was wondering if anyone can tell me the size of the gap
On the suunto adaptors and whether anyone has fitted them to a protrek PRG 40
Again sorry for bringing up am old thread.
Thanks
Ben


----------



## st_burt (May 18, 2007)

You can get properly fitting Protrek adapters that are made for the PRG-40. That would be a much better way to go than jury rigging something. I've found that Keith at tiktox can usually help finding G-Shock and Protrek fittings.


----------



## castus (Oct 5, 2011)

Hello, where is it possible to find a  suunto "c" clips ?


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

cascadien said:


> Good idea!!!:-! although im not quite sure what a suunto is(another watch brand maybe?) or where i could find said clips.


seriously... of the thousands of times they have been brought up or photos posted...??? :-s


----------



## ChrisTopherloaf (Jul 16, 2011)

castus, suunto's website, amazon.com, backcountry.com.


----------



## capt_RENGT (Dec 6, 2010)

mudman not mud resist again  
the mud can insert and destroy your rubber seal (light button)


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

capt_RENGT said:


> mudman not mud resist again
> the mud can insert and destroy your rubber seal (light button)


Are you saying that this mod will ruin the mud resistance?


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

GTR83 said:


> Are you saying that this mod will ruin the mud resistance?


If he is, he's mistaken.


----------



## capt_RENGT (Dec 6, 2010)

GTR83 said:


> Are you saying that this mod will ruin the mud resistance?


yup  the bezel+band on G(w)-9000/9010 is a unity, like special design on g-056
in the other side i love this mod


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

What about showing us a pic of the strap released from the bezel to prove that? Me and tribe125 are equally curious about this.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## capt_RENGT (Dec 6, 2010)

not my pic, just random search 
simple explain from oldest-newst mud resist system
sorry for *Armatus, *im personaly like your mood. m(_ _)m
but i can try to explain for some people that mud resist maniac like me
<(.^^)/








5500 series = red circle have some weaknes point for mud resist, 
to cover mud from side (green circle) they design the bezel of 5500 with bolt in the side(blue arrow)














8400 series & gaussman = small update, the weakness point in 5500 covered in this series,(red circle)
in this design,they not using side bolt but try to make some curve design to protect side bezel from mud (green circle), for gaussman they design very round bezel to protect side bezel,














king & 9000 series = casio make some mud flap,back cover, using side bolt again for 9000 like 5500 series and curve for king like 8400 series














7900 series=bigest mud flap i think  , in this series they not using back cover ?? 
for side bezel they using big block resin bezel (red circle)








red line is the weakness point for mud resist system,when you try to change the band that not design from this series.

CMIIW

sory for my english,


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Great explanation with all the pictures; basically it means the G-9000 is vulnerable to mud from the point where the bezel meets the strap. But don't you think the aftermarket straps, when they can fit flush to the gap there, can help?


----------



## capt_RENGT (Dec 6, 2010)

GTR83 said:


> Great explanation with all the pictures; basically it means the G-9000 is vulnerable to mud from the point where the bezel meets the strap. But don't you think the aftermarket straps, when they can fit flush to the gap there, can help?


(/.^^)/ try sealant gasket bro...to covered weakness point.........


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

capt_RENGT said:


> View attachment 543989
> View attachment 543992
> 
> 7900 series=bigest mud flap i think  , in this series they not using back cover ??
> for side bezel they using big block resin bezel (red circle)


The G-7900 is not mud-resistant at all as it has no closed bezel.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## capt_RENGT (Dec 6, 2010)

Sedi said:


> The G-7900 is not mud-resistant at all as it has no closed bezel.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


strip comic from G-world

=the ugly camo 5500 said to high tech 7900=

(.^^)/(><.)
"tide graph, stopwatch,etc etc, sory bro.....your designer forget to covered 4 side button on your body....try again next year"


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

capt_RENGT said:


> strip comic from G-world
> 
> =the ugly camo 5500 said to high tech 7900=
> 
> ...


But Casio never marketed the 7900 to be a successor to 5500 or anything of the sort...


----------



## capt_RENGT (Dec 6, 2010)

GTR83 said:


> But Casio never marketed the 7900 to be a successor to 5500 or anything of the sort...


just joke =.=


----------



## tic-toc/g-shock (Oct 19, 2006)

Sorry to bump an old thread but I decided to buy the Suunto clips with velcro strap and it is nice but I would like that Nato/Zulu strap with black PVD rings as shown in pics above, but not sure if it is 20 or 22mm? I have a 24mm I tried and it is too wide to fit through the clips. Would prefer 22mm as I don't like thin straps, I'd just like to know if 22mm will fit properly.


----------



## dspodium (Jan 3, 2012)

tic-toc/g-shock said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread but I decided to buy the Suunto clips with velcro strap and it is nice but I would like that Nato/Zulu strap with black PVD rings as shown in pics above, but not sure if it is 20 or 22mm? I have a 24mm I tried and it is too wide to fit through the clips. Would prefer 22mm as I don't like thin straps, I'd just like to know if 22mm will fit properly.


Go with 22mm, did the same with mine not long ago and worked perfectly.


----------



## bale78 (Aug 28, 2013)

Armatus said:


> Managed to get some suunto "c" clips to fit on a mudman to allow wearing with a zulu or nato type strap.
> 
> Haven't really come across any other suggestions for the mudman and I imagine that this would probably work on the protreks as well (?).
> 
> ...


Where can you get that adapter? Want it for casio prg-240, worth??


----------



## bale78 (Aug 28, 2013)

https://www.google.es/url?sa=t&rct=...=zKE0xv7Fz_5XIUnXv9TS9w&bvm=bv.51156542,d.ZGU
The just found, this well priced, you can assure me that I can latch onto him casio prg 240??


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

bale78 said:


> Where can you get that adapter? Want it for casio prg-240, worth??


The PRG-240 should have some original adapters - at least there are some models with a one-piece strap and I have the model with the nylon strap where the strap is attached to the adapters:


cheers, Sedi


----------



## bale78 (Aug 28, 2013)

Sedi said:


> The PRG-240 should have some original adapters - at least there are some models with a one-piece strap and I have the model with the nylon strap where the strap is attached to the adapters:
> 
> 
> cheers, Sedi


Where as bought that adapter, pass the address of purchase, thanks.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

bale78 said:


> Where as bought that adapter, pass the address of purchase, thanks.


It is the PRG-240B which comes with that kind of strap already attached. The thing is - as you can see on the pic the strap is wrapped around the adapter - so if you wanted to use a one-piece Nato or Zulu strap you'd have to cut off the strap that comes with the watch. However - I think the adapter for a PAW-1500 will also fit and in europe you can get them here:
PAW-1500 convertors, Tools & Watch Accessories - Tiktox
In USA you can buy them directly from Casio.
They look exactly the same - so I'm 99.9% sure they'll fit the PRG-240.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## readyme (Aug 28, 2013)

Is there any major differences between using the Suunto parts vs. the Casio adapters?
My G9000 Mudman strap broke last night and I need a fix.
Thanks


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

readyme said:


> Is there any major differences between using the Suunto parts vs. the Casio adapters?
> My G9000 Mudman strap broke last night and I need a fix.
> Thanks


The thing is - the standard Casio adapters don't work on a Mudman (at least not on the 90XX models) - therefore the Suunto clips. Should work just fine. Oh, and welcome to the forum!

cheers, Sedi


----------



## bale78 (Aug 28, 2013)

SUUNTO ADAPTERS ARE on Amazon for 8 EUROS AND 1500 BY PAW TIKTOX ADAPTER FOR 15 EURO IS, I THINK WORTH SUUNTO LINK ADAPTER, FOR BEING MORE ECONOMIC, do not expect THE SAME?


----------



## bale78 (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm going to grab the suunto adapter for 6 eur on amazon, in tiktox I get the paw 1500 with shipping to Spain for 24 eur, very expensive, hope can attach well to prg 240 suunto.


----------



## bale78 (Aug 28, 2013)

Relojes Casio Oficial - Baroli.es - Agente Oficial on-line para Espaa - Terminal PRG-240T-7ER This is now found cheaper and I think better for prg-240 1 er, that think?
Nato strap What color looks good on this color watch? military green or orange will be too exclusive?


----------



## bale78 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hello, I need help, that Adapter for prg-240 bought the Suunto or this,PAW-1500 convertors, Tools & Watch Accessories - Tiktox
To put a Zulu strap


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Anyone know of a way to get a Frogman on a NATO? I don't think the suunto adaptors will fit. Thanks in advance.




Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## lowtech (Sep 5, 2010)

The Casio standard Strap adaptors do work. Can be had at TikTox, Westcoasttime, Casio...


----------

